# Accessible Restrooms Dublin, Ireland



## jar546 (May 15, 2018)

You know you are a geek when you take photos of accessible bathrooms just to post them on a website about code compliance.

Not quite US compliant but who cares.


----------



## Michael.L (May 15, 2018)

I've seen a lot of photos of U.S. ADA restrooms on the internet and many, if not most, have a trash bin positioned next to the toilet like the first photo above (I'm not sure what the white cylinder is in the second photo). I understand that businesses don't want people flushing garbage down the toilet, particularly feminine hygiene products. But I thought it was not permitted to place _anything _on the floor in the 60" x 56" (or 60" x 59") clear floor space for the toilet. Are all these restrooms I've seen in violation?


----------



## chris kennedy (May 15, 2018)

Are those in a hospital? Looks like nurse call cords.


----------



## cda (May 15, 2018)

So

On a restroom shoot, all the beauty there and your in the loo


----------



## mark handler (May 15, 2018)

While Not compliant in the US, they do have features we do not.


----------



## ADAguy (May 15, 2018)

Do they ever, note the knurling on the grab bars.
No open faced toilet seats.
Very shallow sinks front to back.


----------



## Michael.L (May 15, 2018)

Knurling on grab bars seems like a bacteria farm in the making.


----------



## jar546 (May 15, 2018)

chris kennedy said:


> Are those in a hospital? Looks like nurse call cords.


nope,restaurant and convention center


----------



## conarb (May 15, 2018)

Well it is Ireland, they need lots of grab bars to stand up, aren't they all on the Guinness or the Bushmills?


----------



## Builder Bob (May 17, 2018)

All i know in Germany, if you use a toilet facility, you have to pay 50 pense if you use a water closet, guys get to pee free in urinal troughs..

sounds like a great fee to implement for accessibility yin the us... when 3% of the population is driving construction cost up for 97% of the american population.... sorry rank over, beer is good, people are crazy...


----------



## Michael.L (May 17, 2018)

Builder Bob said:


> All i know in Germany, if you use a toilet facility, you have to pay 50 pense if you use a water closet, guys get to pee free in urinal troughs.


If that happened in the US, certain women would be marching on Washington to protest unequal treatment.


----------



## ADAguy (May 17, 2018)

In Cuba most public RR's have an attendant dispensing sheets (not rolls) of TP, this the result of an antiquated failing sewage  system. Don't go expecting western quality RR's, otherwise it is a great place to visit and time travel (yes, the old cars are real).


----------



## Michael.L (May 17, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> In Cuba most public RR's have an attendant dispensing sheets (not rolls) of TP, this the result of an antiquated failing sewage system.


Are you sure it's not to prevent the theft of toilet paper in that wonderful worker's paradise?


----------



## conarb (May 17, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> In Cuba most public RR's have an attendant dispensing sheets (not rolls) of TP, this the result of an antiquated failing sewage  system. Don't go expecting western quality RR's, otherwise it is a great place to visit and time travel (yes, the old cars are real).


ADA Guy:

You've been there, how, part of an educational group?  My cigar roller is Cuban, Castro confiscated his tobacco and sugar plantations then threw him in prison, he escaped, stole a row boat and rowed to Guantanamo Bay where he got assylum.  With relations improving I asked if he would ever bo back for a visit?  He said no and that Cuba had been under Socialism for so long that his people would never work again.  He is on a right-wing extremist list now (he showed it to me), he's also on UPS and FedEx lists where everything he ships is put on a report to the government, he fears that we are going the same way as Cuba and moved to Costa Rica but came back, he keeps talking about trying to find a country that is still free.


----------



## ADAguy (May 17, 2018)

Went as a participant of a Cal Poly SLO sponsored tour coordinated with the government, pre Obama.
only 38 of us. Met with government officials including minister of finance and Havana City Architect for its reconstruction. No questions off limits. Visited Bay of Pigs and University of the Arts (google it!). Very friendly people, it is an eye opener. Building codes? Nah! They lack materials.


----------



## conarb (May 17, 2018)

You went to Cuba and didn't bring me back any Cuban cigars? 



> Barack Obama took steps last month to relax travel restrictions on Cuba.
> 
> He issued an executive order loosening limits on U.S. travel and money remittances to the communist-led Caribbean nation.
> 
> ...



¹ http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...an-cigars-hours-ordered-US-trade-embargo.html


----------



## ADAguy (May 18, 2018)

I did, but at $500/box for the best I have rationed them out. Artwork and hand woven linens were the best buy and grilled octopus was better than sushi.


----------



## mark handler (May 18, 2018)

Builder Bob said:


> Germany,  50 pense ..


pfennig?


----------



## cda (May 18, 2018)

Euro?


----------



## ADAguy (May 18, 2018)

American $$$


----------



## steveray (May 18, 2018)

That's a handsome S Trap in the first pic...


----------



## ADAguy (May 18, 2018)

Maybe so, but no knee clearance.


----------

